#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: کمک برای باز یابی فایلهام........برنامه ها هست ولی نیست ؟

## شعبانيان

*سلام 
به دادم برین.
متاسفانه فکر کنم با پارتیشن مجیک بود که امدم سایز درایوم را تغییر بدم که این بلا سرم امد .
تمام اطلاعات در درایو f هست که همونطور که ملاحضه میکنید نشان میدهد که موجود هست .*
1.png

*
ولی متاسفانه وقتی که باز میکنم هیچی نشون نمیدهد .
اکثرا راه ها رفتم ولی به نتیجه نرسیدم .
میتوانید کمک کنید و برنامه خاصی در نظر دارید که فایل ها از دستم نره ؟
تشکر
*
2.png

----------

*mehran76gh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ramintkh

با سلام دوست گرامی با برنامه زیر یه امتحانی بکن. من حتی رم و فلش گوشی رو هم با این برنامه برگردوندم.
*دانلود*

----------

*mehran76gh*,*Yek.Doost*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## mohssen

سلام مهندس اگه اطلاعات مهمی دارید قبل از هرگونه دستکاری هارد رو به یه مرکز معتبر بسپارید تا براتون برگردونن

----------

*cybernova*,*Yek.Doost*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## akjony1692

سلام اگه مطمئن هستی که مخفی نشده اند و در اثر دستکاری خراب شدند با این برنامه یه تستی بکن
https://soft98.ir/software/recovery-...-Recovery.html

----------

*Yek.Doost*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## nekooee

> با سلام دوست گرامی با برنامه زیر یه امتحانی بکن. من حتی رم و فلش گوشی رو هم با این برنامه برگردوندم.
> *دانلود*


این که برنامه کانورتر هست! شما با برنامه کانورتر چجوری اطلاعات رو برگردوندید؟

----------

*ramintkh*,*Yek.Doost*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## nekooee

> *سلام 
> به دادم برین.
> متاسفانه فکر کنم با پارتیشن مجیک بود که امدم سایز درایوم را تعقیر بدم که این بلا سرم امد .
> تمام اطلاعات در درایو f هست که همونطور که ملاحضه میکنید نشان میدهد که موجود هست .*


سلام
همانطور که دیروز راهنماییتون کردم با برنامه های ریکاوری می تونید اطلاعات رو برگردونید. تو سایت یک تاپیک هست که ده ها برنامه ریکاوری خوب معرفی شده. نمیدونم تونستید پیداش کنید یا نه! در هر حال این برنامه که دوستمون معرفی کردن هم یک برنامه ریکاوری هست که به نظر خوب میاد. هر چند من باهاش کار نکردم. ولی تستش کنید. چون فایل های شما هست فقط نشونشون نمیده احتمال بازگشتن فایل ها 90 درصد هست.

فکر می کنم شما تجربه کمی در کار کردن با نرم افزارهای تعمیر ویندوز دارید چون با راهنمایی که دیروز کردم تا حالا باید مشکلتون حل شده بود. بنابراین از همینی که هست خرابترش نکنید! بدید براتون کسی که تخصص داره انجام بده.

----------

*cybernova*,*ramintkh*,*Yek.Doost*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## ramintkh

با سلام.و تشکر از اقای نیکویی.اگر برنامه رو نصب کنید و میبینید که تمام درایوها رو نشون میده.فایلهای داخلشون رو هم که در حالت عادی نمیشه دید میشه دید(چندبارامتحان کردم ) و ریکاوری کرد.یکی ا درایوها رو انتخاب کنید و نکست  رو بزنید.مبینید که درایو رو اسکن میکنه و فایلها رو میاره بالا.حالا یکی از فایلها رو انتخاب کنید  در سمت راست و کلیک راست کنید تو منو ریکاوری فایل رو بزنید و از تون مسیر ذخیره رو نشون میده و تمام.درسته اسم برنامه کانورتر هست و لی میشه کارایی باهاش کرد.بازم شما استاد مایی بنده قصدم کمک کردن بود و پیشنهاد کردم یه امتحانی بکنن شاید مشکلشون حل بشه.

----------

*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## شعبانيان

سلام و تشکر از همه .
در حال حاضر دارم کار میکنم با لینکی که اقای *akjony1692* قرار دادن تا ببینم نتیجه چیه .

----------

*Yek.Doost*

----------


## شعبانيان

> با سلام دوست گرامی با برنامه زیر یه امتحانی بکن. من حتی رم و فلش گوشی رو هم با این برنامه برگردوندم.
> *دانلود*


رجیستر برنامه را قبول نمینکه .
کد میده و وارد میکنم قبول نمیکنه ؟.
روش خاصی داره

----------


## ramintkh

با سلام.و تشکر از اقای نیکویی.اگر برنامه رو نصب کنید و میبینید که تمام درایوها رو نشون میده.فایلهای داخلشون رو هم که در حالت عادی نمیشه دید میشه دید(چندبارامتحان کردم ) و ریکاوری کرد.یکی ا درایوها رو انتخاب کنید و نکست  رو بزنید.مبینید که درایو رو اسکن میکنه و فایلها رو میاره بالا.حالا یکی از فایلها رو انتخاب کنید  در سمت راست و کلیک راست کنید تو منو ریکاوری فایل رو بزنید و از تون مسیر ذخیره رو نشون میده و تمام.درسته اسم برنامه کانورتر هست و لی میشه کارایی باهاش کرد.بازم شما استاد مایی بنده قصدم کمک کردن بود و پیشنهاد کردم یه امتحانی بکنن شاید مشکلشون حل بشه.

----------


## ramintkh

با سلام.اینترنت رو کاملا قطع کنین و لایسنس رو بزنین خیلی راحت قبول میکنه.

----------

*شعبانيان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## شعبانيان

> با سلام.اینترنت رو کاملا قطع کنین و لایسنس رو بزنین خیلی راحت قبول میکنه.


تشکر از شما رجیستر شد ولی هیچ تاثیری بروی برنامه هام که نیست  ولی هست نگذاشت .
بازم تشکر میکنم .
بایید برنامه های دیگری امتحان بکنم

----------

*ramintkh*

----------


## ramintkh

سلام مجدد.ولی باید میشد.شما  درایو موردنظر رو انتخاب کنید  و next  رو بزنید و در اون لحظه شروع به اسکن میکنه و بستگی به حجم درایو داره که چقدر طول بکشه و بعد از اتمام در سمت چپ پوشه ها و اگه روی پوشه ها کلیک کنین در سمت راست محتویات پوشه ها رو نشون میده.وبا کلیک راست در قسمت راست recovery all رو انتخاب کنین بعد مسیر ازتون میخواد برای ذخیره و شروع به ریکاوری میکنه.بعد از اینکه مطمئن شدین تمام فایلهاتون رو برداشتین اون درایو رو فرمت کنین.من چون زیاد همه چی رو دستکاری میکنم چندین بار این اتفاق سرم اومده ار رم گوشی تا هارد اکسترنال که تونستم فایلهام رو نجات بدم.در ضمن یه برنامه ای هست به نام win nc که از گوگل پیدا کنید و یه جور مدیریت فایل هست که اونم بدرد بخوره با اونم امتحان کنید.ودر آخر جهت صدمه ندیدن فایلهاتون طبق توصیه اساتید بزرگوار سایت جناب نیکویی و بقیه دوستان به یک مرکز تخصصی مراجعه کنید تا بی دردسر عملیلت نجات رو انجام بدن.با تشکر

----------

*Yek.Doost*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## شعبانيان

> سلام مجدد.ولی باید میشد.شما  درایو موردنظر رو انتخاب کنید  و next  رو بزنید و در اون لحظه شروع به اسکن میکنه و بستگی به حجم درایو داره که چقدر طول بکشه و بعد از اتمام در سمت چپ پوشه ها و اگه روی پوشه ها کلیک کنین در سمت راست محتویات پوشه ها رو نشون میده.وبا کلیک راست در قسمت راست recovery all رو انتخاب کنین بعد مسیر ازتون میخواد برای ذخیره و شروع به ریکاوری میکنه.بعد از اینکه مطمئن شدین تمام فایلهاتون رو برداشتین اون درایو رو فرمت کنین.من چون زیاد همه چی رو دستکاری میکنم چندین بار این اتفاق سرم اومده ار رم گوشی تا هارد اکسترنال که تونستم فایلهام رو نجات بدم.در ضمن یه برنامه ای هست به نام win nc که از گوگل پیدا کنید و یه جور مدیریت فایل هست که اونم بدرد بخوره با اونم امتحان کنید.ودر آخر جهت صدمه ندیدن فایلهاتون طبق توصیه اساتید بزرگوار سایت جناب نیکویی و بقیه دوستان به یک مرکز تخصصی مراجعه کنید تا بی دردسر عملیلت نجات رو انجام بدن.با تشکر


تشکر بسیار باز ازمایش میکنم .
قربان شما

----------

*ramintkh*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام 
مخلص اقای شعبانیان گل
از برنامه هایی که فایل ریکاوری میکنن استفاده نکن . از برنامه هایی استفاده کن که کل پارتیشن رو یک جا برات ریکاوری میکنه بدون هیچ کم و کاستی
یکیشون اینه
iCare Data Recovery Pro
https://soft98.ir/software/recovery-...-software.html
نکته بسیار مهم : توی اون منطقه ای که فایل هات ناپدید شدن به هیچ وجه اطلاعات جدید جایگزین نکن . اگه هم با برنامه ریکاوری فایل هات رو پیدا کردی توی یک درایو دیگه منتقلشون کن اگه دیدی اوکی هستن اون وقت به محل قبلی شون برشون گردون

----------

